# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  O meu primeiro aquario salgado

## Vânia Mendes

ola a todos....

esta minha paixão pelos salgados já vem de algum tempo mas nunca tive oportunidade de ter um aquário. arrisquei um pouco em começar logo pelos de agua salgada mas para ter algo tinha que gostar mesmo....
tenho tentado pesquisar e tentar entender mais um pouco mas cada vez me apercebo que isto é mais complicado do que imaginava...
bem... eu tenho um aquário com as medidas de 80-30-45, adquiri este aquário completo e usado...

queria meter umas fotos mas nao sei ainda como se faz...
mal descubra coloco...

o que é certo é que ainda nao tenho nenhum peixe nem coral visto nao aconselharem no primeiro mes, o aquario esta a funcionar desde o dia 2 deste mes, tenho simplesmente um ermita e um caranguejo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Uma ajuda :SbOk3:  Como colocar fotos num topico

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bem vinda... :Olá: 

Vou seguir o teu topico e casoprecises de ajuda e so dizeres...

Era porreiro se fizesses uma lista do equipameno que tens no aquario, aparelho, marca, modelo...

Deixo-te um conselho. Tem muita paciencia. Os aquarios salgados evoluem muito devagar, nao tenhas pressa porque geralmente da mau resultado...

Bem vinda  :SbOk2:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola pedro....
isto é assim como disse comprei usado e nao faço a minima marcas e modelos....
mas vou tentar por as fotos e logo se ve...  :Smile: 
obrigado
sim eu sou mais ou menos paciente.... hehehe

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> ola pedro....
> 
> sim eu sou mais ou menos paciente.... hehehe


Ai ai!!! Como eu entendo...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

olha vamos la ver s os teus conselhos deram certo ricardo  :Smile: 

ca esta uma foto do meu aquario:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

embora tenha ficado mesmo pequenita consegui....
muito obrigado....

----------


## Vânia Mendes

bem vou por entao mais algumas...

escomador:



uma estrelita que descubri ao meter as rochas no aqua:



caranguejo:



ermita:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

como ja descubri como se põe em maior aqui vai outra vez uma foto do aqua...

e mais uma vez obrigado a todos  :Wink:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

mas ja agora pedro podia-me dizer o que acha que devo fazer agora...
lol
como ja tenho algumas fotos da para ter uma noçao...
sou um zerinho nisto...
mas pelo menos ainda nao deixei morrer o pouco que tenho  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> mas ja agora pedro podia-me dizer o que acha que devo fazer agora...
> 
> mas pelo menos ainda nao deixei morrer o pouco que tenho


Bom dia Vania

O aquario e bom para começar mas na minha opiniao um bocadinho mais de rocha viva nao fazia nada mal. Por agora esta bem porque nao tens muitos seres vivos mas quando começares a ter vais precisar mais rocha pois rocha viva= mais capacidade filtrante.

Para ja eu fazia o seguinte:

- Tirava o caranguejo la de dentro pois normalmente tornam-se nocivos ou para os corais ou para os peixes

-Afinava o escumador para a espuma ficar junto a base do copo pois parece estar muito forte e por isso deita fora agua limpa. Eu afinaria reduzindo o volume de ar que entra no dito.

- Comprava testes de Nitritos, Nitratos e Amonia para agua salgada e punha os resultados aqui para vermos como esta isso contudo esperar 2 ou 3 meses ate ter a certeza que as bacterias beneficas se instalaram nao era ma ideia.

Qualquer coisa estou aqui

 :tutasla:

----------


## José César

Olaa
Tal como foi dito... paciência é aqui a alma do "negócio"  :yb665: 
E eu que o diga!
A uns 4 anos a dificuldade em esperar antes de adicionar este ou aquele habitante fez com que desistisse ao fim de cerca de 1 ano de aquário montado (200L)! 
Aquilo estava tão desiquilibrado que não havia outra solução senão recomeçar. Desisti!

Agora 4 anos depois veio a recaída  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 
Salgados tem destas coisas... depois de se provar a primeira vez... não se quer outra coisa!

Estou a começar um aqua de 100 x 30 x40 (120L brutos) para relembrar a "matéria" esquecida e mais tarde transferir tudo para algo bem maior  :Wink: 

Mas assim de repente também me parece haver ainda pouca rocha viva.
É uma "peça" normalmente cara... e cá pelo norte encontras preços entre os 9 ou 10 Eur por kilo até aos 20 e mais eur por kilo!!!
É certo que a origem e qualidade pode variar... mas é melhor sondar bem as lojas antes de investir numa das coisas mais importantes do aquário.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pois ... a aquariofilia tem dessas coisas.

É por isso que muita gente desiste com o "esforço" financeiro quanto a mim absolutamente desnecessário.

Quanto à RV, não acho que tenhas pouca. Chega e sobra. Se quiseres complementar / compôr o Layout sugiro-te que adquiras Rocha Morta em prato ou tronco conforme preferires. 

Eu pessoalmente prefiro em "prato" pois tem mais base para colocação de corais. 

Com o tempo (e não é assim tanto como isso) a RMorta vai passar a RViva até chegares ao ponto de não conseguir destinguir qual é qual.

Quanto aos testes, para mim absolutamente desnecessários exceptuando o de nitratos. Quando o valor de nitratos começar a subir é tempo de fazer uma TPA e quer dizer que o Ciclo inicial está completo.

Assim que começarem a subir os nitratos podes começar a colocar corais moles fáceis de manter (tipo Sarco por exemplo) e podes e deves colocar equipa de limpeza.

Com isto se quiseres adicionar mais imagina 10KG de RM gastas uns 80 já com os testes de nitratos. 

Se fizeres o que antes te sugeriram para os mesmo 10Kg de RV vais gastar 150 +- mais 50 em testes ... 

Tira tu as tuas próprias conclusões.

Quanto a mim subia o nível de água para 5cm abaixo do topo. Adicionava Kalk na água de reposição e já sabes TPA certinhas e muita paciência.

Abraços,

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola...
em relaçao ao caranguejo sim vou tirar, apanheio na praia so pk nao tinha nada para ver no aquario...  :Smile: 
depois devolvo ao mar  :Smile: 
o escomador ja esta regulado a algum tempo na altura é que nao entendia muito bem...
mas penso que nao faz muita espuma pelo que tenho visto nem sai muita sujidade, sai mais quando faço tpa pois faço com agua do mar...
testes tenho a amonia, nitritos, nitratos, ph,alcalinidade(dureza)
fiz testes a 7-9-10
amonia- 0
nitritos- 0
nitratos- 0
alcalinidade- 115
ph- 8.5
densidade- 1020
temp-28

entretanto volto a fazer e coloco...

vou ter que esperar assim tanto tempo????  :Frown: 

ja agora se nao é indiscriçao qual é o valor que costumam a comprar o quilo de rocha...
neste momento tenho a volta de 10kg

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola rui e jose  :Smile: 
desde ja muito obrigado,
 respondi primeiro ao pedro pois nao tinha visto as vossas mensagens?
olha aqui na minha zona eu tenho uma loja de eleiçao pois ja é onde compro as coisas para o meu pitbull e como sempre fui muito bem atendida informo-me la...
só que la pedem-me 20euros o kg de rocho morta e 25 o da viva o que achei mesmo muito...
entao quando me falaram agora em preços inferiores a 10 euros lol
depois tambem acho que em relaçao a corais nao tem grande coisas e peixes tambem é o basico... alguns, mas quase todos iguais...

se souberem e aconselharem alguma loja ca no norte agradeço pois a tres que ja fui em zonas diferentes a rocha nunca baixou os 20euros...

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Vania,

Já te deram aqui alguns excelentes conselhos... mas o importante é teres em conta o que dizem, porque se te dão algumas dicas e não as consegues dissecar vai ser mais dificil avançares sem gastar rios de dinheiro. Vou talvez simplificar  :Admirado:  penso eu  :Cool: 

- escreve o teu set up ( vê exemplos de set up de outros aquas)
- começa quanto antes a pingar calk
- investe o teu dinheiro no melhor escumador que conseguires ( no teu caso tipo mochila)
- uma vez que já gastaste dinheiro mal gasto nesses testes todos ( na minha opinião) e está a dar zero... há qquer coisa errado pq tens de ter nitritos nitratos e amonia, pelo menos isto tens de ter nesta altura.

Sendo mais radical  :Icon Cry: 

Perdoem me todos os colegas aquariofilistas, mas como já disse algumas vezes, volto a escrever. Esse aquario só te vai trazer dissabores, fazer gastar dinheiro mal gasto, problemas e te vai levar a desistir.
esse aqua não é próprio para agua salgada.

P.S. ainda estás a tempo lê aqui neste mesmo forum na secção FAQ`S está lá tudinho e... diverte te

Abraço
António

----------


## Helena Pais

No norte tens o Fragário do Norte... fica perto de Sta. Maria de Feira e é um dos patrocinadores do fórum...

Há pouco tempo esteve a vender rocha viva a 10/kg... Tenta contactar o Carlos Mota (proprietário) e vê o que ele pode arranjar...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Como alternativa para aquisição de Rocha Morta se não encontrares cá em nenhuma loja física, podes sempre mandar vir da aquaristik que o preço é cerca de 6 o Kg se não me engano.

Abraços,

----------


## José César

Bom dia...
Lojas... ainda estou a "revisitar".
Nestes ultimos 4 ou 5 anos, algumas fecharam, outras mudaram de proprietário e nome, e algumas outras abriram  :Wink: 

Algumas lojas embora a RV custe uma pipa ao kilo, quando se pede uma atenção em 20Kg por exemplo, eles fazem uma boa atenção  :Wink: 
Para esse aquário não sei se consegues descontos desses, pois a RV nao é muita :|

A de 9 eur o kilo ainda nao a vi, o proprietário disse que tinha bastante, mas como ainda não preciso dela não a vi.
Suponho que seja rocha do Brasil que costumava ser a origem mais em conta. Tinha o inconveniente (ou não) de ser mais mole!

O fragrário do norte... bem... tenho andado a evitar lá ir  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Pelo que tenho lido e visto, aquilo é coisa para babar ehehehhehehe
Mas lembro-me de ter lido esse post dos 500Kg de RV a 10 eur  :Big Grin: 

Na rocha morta ha dois tipos, Rocha que já foi viva e que por vários motivos está completamente estéril (não deixa de ser rocha natural) e rocha sintética. A primeira costuma ser um pouco mais cara em relação a sintética. Mas 20 eur... parece-me um pouco puxado!

Há sempre a hipótese de adquirir aos colegas de hobbie, alguns que estão a desmontar aquários e outros simplesmente porque querem aliviar o layout.

Os testes parecem estranhos (bom de mais para ser verdade!). 

A quanto tempo está o aquário montado, com agua, RV, etc?
Costuma levar algum tempo até zerar tudo!

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola antonio!!!

é assim eu nao gastei dinheiro mal gasto pk como ja referi eu comprei o aquario usado e com tudo incluindo esses tais testes...

a unica coisa que comprei ate hoje foi um densimetro com termometro e comida... mais nada... penso nao ter gasto muito dinheiro pois por tudo ja com rocha ermita testes etc dei 200euros... 

agora se as coisas nao sao as melhores tenciono melhora-las com a vossa ajuda...

mas obrigado pela opiniao  :Smile:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

obrigada helena  :Wink:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola jose...

é assim o aquario estava montado e foi-me vendido no dia 2 deste mes... trouxe alguma agua do aquario em questao com a rocha viva e areia, nesse mesmo dia fui buscar agua ao mar e pus a funcionar... no dia que montei fiz testes e nada deu 0  :Smile:  lol
mas a segunda vez ja me deu tudo 0...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

desde ja obrigado pela dica rui...

quero agradecer a todos a ajuda e pedir-vos que tenham paciencia comigo pois esforço-me por entender mas as vezes fica dificil e como nunca tive um aquario a meu cargo pior ainda... esforço e dedicaçao nao é o problema penso eu...

mais uma vez vos agradeço a todos pois só com a vossa ajuda posso criar este aqua...

abraço a todos....

----------


## José César

Viva...
Esse segundo teste que referes foi no dia 9?

Tentando organizar cronologicamente (de forma a poder-mos dar melhores sugestões):

02 / Setembro - Compra (com alguma água, areia e rocha), e encher o que faltava com água natural.

07 / Setembro - Testes com presença de alguma amónia, nitritos e nitratos. Seguida de uma troca parcial de água com água natural.

09 / Setembro - Segundo teste e tudo a zero.

10 / Setembro - Novo teste e tudo a zero.

Foi esta a sequência de "acontecimentos"?

Que quantidade de água foi trocada aquando da troca parcial?
Terá sido uma percentagem muito grande?

----------


## Vânia Mendes

2 DE SETEMBRO: Compra (com alguma água, areia e rocha), e encher o que faltava com água natural. Testes com presença de alguma amónia, nitritos e nitratos.
7 DE SETEMBRO: troca parcial de água com água natural. segundo teste tudo a zero.
15 DE SETEMBRO: troca parcial de agua com agua natural
17 DE SETEMBRO: testes com amonia 0.03 e nitratos 10mg


a troca foi a volta de 20% da agua

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Vania

Desde ja boa sorte pro teu projecto  :SbOk: 
como ja foi dito pela Helena e muito bem mal possas vai fazer
uma visita ao fragario do norte do Carlos Mota que nao te vais arrepender
tem muita qualidade, variedade e bons preços eu ca no norte nao encontrei nada melhor!

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Vânia,

Pelo que percebi, o aquário foi adquirido já completamente funcional, pois o anterior dono tinha-o em perfeito funcionamento há algum tempo, certo?

Através da foto geral parece-me ter todo o equipamento adequado.  :SbOk: 

A questão referida, da rocha, é um pouco relativo. Essa quantidade para já parece suficiente. No caso de mais tarde serem adicionados mais vivos, aí já se terá de averiguar a necessidade de adquirir mais rocha.

Já agora, quais os planos para o aquário em termos de peixes, corais, invertebrados?

Bemvinda ao hobby e boa sorte com o novo aquário  :SbOk:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola nuno obrigado!

mas fica um pouquito longe...
mas qualquer dia quando o aquario estiver pronto para habitantes talvez passe por la  :Smile:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola artur...

o meu abjectivo sem duvida é um aquario maior mas como me apareceu este comprei...
mas para ja fico com este para ver o que dá...
ainda nao th nada muito decidido em relaçao a peixes nem a corais estou aberta a sujestoes...
embora queira alguns corais pois aprecio mais os corais do que ate os proprios peixes...
adoro corais com cores vivas....

obrigado pelo comentario...

----------


## José César

> ola artur...
> 
> o meu abjectivo sem duvida é um aquario maior mas como me apareceu este comprei...
> mas para ja fico com este para ver o que dá...
> ainda nao th nada muito decidido em relaçao a peixes nem a corais estou aberta a sujestoes...
> embora queira alguns corais pois aprecio mais os corais do que ate os proprios peixes...
> adoro corais com cores vivas....
> 
> obrigado pelo comentario...


Olá...
Dadas as dimensões do aquário, ficas muito limitada nos peixes.
Mas se gostares de peixes palhaço (quem não gosta?), sugeria 2 palhaços e deixa-los dicidir quem é femea e quem é macho  :Smile: 
Algum coral mole de pólipos compridos que lhes possa servir de "casa" (já vi palhaços a adoptarem até xenias como lar)  :Big Grin: 
E ir acrescentando corais "moles" a gosto (de preferência que não exijam alimentação), que se adaptem às condições de luz e corrente de circulação actuais (e que não sabemos ainda quais).

Além dessas sugestões de "barbatanas", há sempre os bonitos e úteis "desparasitantes" camarões:

- Lysmata wurdemanni (supostamente come aptasias, mas os que tinha, nunca lhes vi tal hábito).
- Lysmata     amboinensis (presta aos peixes serviços de extracção de parasitas externos ).
- Lysmata debelius (Presta serviços identicos ao anterior).
- Stenopus hispidus (Gosto particularmente deste, mas só pode existir um ou 1 casal desta espécie no aquário, senão tens uma batalha até a morte entre eles).

A lista é longa, mas estes são os mais frequentes nas lojas.
Uns 2 ou 3 chegam, mais que isso parece-me ser esticar um pouco a corda.

Alguns elementos de limpeza (que dão sempre jeito em comer os restos de ração que ficam em locais pouco acessíveis a aspiração):
- Os sempre úteis eremitas.
- Nassários.

Depois de te certificares que esses parâmetros estão estáveis a zero... 
Se esse aquário já os tinha estabilizados quando o adquiriste, espera mais 1 semanita para ter a certeza!
Entregar o caranguejo ao mar na próxima colecta de água.
E começar a adicionar elementos da equipa de limpeza (os nassários são baratos). 


Não adicionar muitos de cada vez e ir verificando a Amónia, Nitritos e Nitratos com regularidade de forma a ter a certeza que a população de bactérias benéficas vai acompanhando o aumento de carga orgânica que se está a introduzir!

Apenas uma sugestão  :Wink:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

muito grata pelo teu comentario jose cesar...
claro que adoro palhaços  :Smile: 
mas para ser muito sincera o que me fascina imenso são os corais... adoro mesmo acho de uma beleza sem igual... 
neste momento se calhar acho desnecessario gastar muito dinheiro com este aquario pois se ate ao inicio do proximo ano tudo me correr bem e os meus conhecimentos me permitirem queria adotar um aquario entre 1.50m a 2m e ai sim com tudo a 100% para poder ter muitos corais  :Smile: 
mas sem viajar muito  :Smile:  neste momento um coral que gostaria de encontrar era um zoanthus tricolor que eu ja vi numas fotos muito lindo laranja verde e lilas... pelo que sei nao sao muito exigentes... digam-me se estou errada...

obrigado a todos pelo contributo....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

olá Vânia,

O aquário parece-me ter uma capacidade à volta de 90 a 100 litros, certo? Neste caso acho que dará para manter facilmente uns 4 "nemos" (por exemplo).

Dentro dos corais moles, esses Zoanthus são realmente fáceis de manter. Outras espécies, gosto particularmente de Euphyllias (LPS), aqueles com "tentáculos" verde fluorescente. As Montipora estilo prato (SPS). Xénias pulsantes. Entre outros. De uma forma geral, tendo uma boa manutenção do cálcio e kH, todos estes são relativamente pacíficos de manter.  :SbOk3: 

Em termos de peixes, talvez um par de ocellaris, um ou dois amblygobius (rainfordi e/ou hectori) para limpar o areão. Além dos peixes, os camarões (amboinensis/debelius) dão muita vida ao aquário. 

Nesta fase do ciclo não há grande manutenção a fazer para além das eventuais TPA semanais e da reposição da água evaporada. Quando entrarem os corais, já haverá consumo de cálcio e kH, então terá de ser adicionado aditivos (kalkwasser ou bio-cálcio+carbonatos, por exemplo), para manter os níveis dentro dos valores ideiais. O kalkwasser apesar de mais barato, dá mais trabalho e se não se tiver alguma experiência, pode causar efeitos indesejáveis no sistema. Então pessoalmente recomendaria bio-cálcio e um tripple-buffer, que podem custar uns 10 a 15 euros cada embalagem, mas deverão durar uns 3 ou 4 meses no mínimo (se não mais).  :SbOk: 

São apenas umas sugestões pessoais. Claro que os peixes e corais dependem essencialmente dos gostos individuais.

Vai escrevendo novidades e dúvidas da evolução do aquário que o pessoal aqui tentará ajudar.  :SbOk:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

obrigado artur...
para mim quase todos os vossos comentarios para mim são dadivas pois humildemente digo que nao entendo nada disto...

sei o basico, acho que por mais que tente entender certas coisas só as entenderei quando começar a ter corais e peixes...

deve andar nos 90litros nao mais que isso
corais tambem depende muito do que aparecer pk nem sempre se acha o que se quer... mas tambem só compro se gostar mesmo, e das cores principalment. 
espero nao ter desilusoes  :Smile:

----------


## José César

Bom dia.
Realmente os zoantidios, fazem arranjos de cor muito agradáveis mesmo  :Big Grin: 
No aquário que tive no passado tinha muitos e das mais variadas cores... havia quem volta e meia comentasse: "porra pa... fazes colecção?"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Aquilo era cerca de 50% ou mais zoanthus, palythoas e afins  :yb665: 

Não se pode dizer que sajam complicados de manter. Na minha opinião, mais fácil só mesmo as xénias  :SbClown: 
No entanto, e como todo o coral, a qualidade da iluminação influencia e muito a vivacidade da cor e padrões!

Como os peixes serão "acessórios" depois vais seleccionando em função das "tarefas" que vais necessitando na manutenção dos corais  :Wink: 

E boa sorte na evolução para 1,50m ou 2,0m  :Wink: 
É só uma questão de vontade e disponibilidade  :SbRiche:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

é mesmo uma questao de disponibilidade de euros sim  :Smile:  porque neste momento tenho uma prioridade que é o meu carrinho que esta a ser alterado e o valor ja me dava para um grande aquario... mas quando nao se pode ter tudo fazem-s opeçoes  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas vania ,é bom ver mais uma senhora aqui pelo forum, a ver se este hobby deixa de ser maioritariamente masculino.Bem vinda :Olá: 
Vânia antes de mudares para um aquario maior ,aconcelhava-te a ganhares mais experiencia neste mais pequeno ,porque se conseguires vingar bem com este aquario mais facil se vai tornar a mudança para um de maior litragem.Se tiveres de fazer alguns erros (o que é normal )mais vale neste onde certamente a nivel monetario não custará tanto do que num aquario maior ,onde não é muito dificil ter  1500euros ou mais em vivos(corais peixes e rocha).  Há aqui no lforum muitos aquarios com a litragem do teu onde podes os setups e teres uma ideia do que irás precisar de comprar.A esta altura do campeonato eu esquecia um pouco os peixes e os corais e concentrava-me mais em equipamento ,como por exemplo um osmoregulador,para não te preocupares com a reposição de agua doce,entre outros .

Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola luis...
sem duvida ja reparei que é so homens por aqui nao entendo muito bem, ate porque acho que as mulheres sao mais dadas aos animais... lol
obrigado pela dica  :Wink:  mas tenho que meter qualquer coisita ca para dentro para ganhar mais um pouco de gosto...  :Smile:  hoje fiz umas aquisiçoes nada de especial mas amanha com mais tempo ponho fotos  :Smile: 

obrigado  :Smile:

----------


## José César

> ola luis...
> sem duvida ja reparei que é so homens por aqui nao entendo muito bem, ate porque acho que as mulheres sao mais dadas aos animais... lol
> obrigado


Depende dos animais...
Pelo que me parece, não vão muito com animais que dependam totalmente do dono  :yb624: 
Preferem cães, gatos, uns canários....  :yb665: 

Falando agora sério.
Já que estás no inicio, e como toda a gente terá opinião semelhante...
Entender minimamente a química do aquário é 50% do caminho para o conseguir manter de boa saúde.
Muito do equipamento (senão todo mesmo) que está ali no aquário tem como função directa ou indirectamente manter parâmetros dentro de certos limites  :Wink: 

Mantendo uns quantos elementos debaixo de olho com testes regulares, podem ser detectados problemas antes mesmo de começarem a fazer estragos!
Há muita informação espalhada pela internet, mas como devo ser um conservador de primeira...  :yb624:  prefiro arranjar literatura impressa sobre o assunto.
Principalmente por o assunto ser abordado de uma forma mais "arrumada", desde o básico até ao um cadito mais complexo  :Big Grin: 

E tem a vantagem de a qualquer momento poder consultar uma tabela ou outra sem ter que ligar o computador  :yb665: 

Existem alguns livros sobre o assunto e que custam menos que um kit de teste PH  :yb665: 
O meu custou cerca de 5 EUR (se não estou em erro), o único senão será estar em inglês  :Admirado: 
Actualmente deve rondar o mesmo preço  :Wink: 

"Water Chemistry for the Marine Aquarium"  
John H. Tullock 

Mais uma sugestão de compras  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

jose cesar, em ingles?!
ui, tona-s complicado nao entendo nada hehehe...
mas se houver em portugues que com certeza ha, gostava que me indicasses onde posso adequirir

mais uma vez obrigado...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

Bem... visto ontem ter tido um pouquito de tempo fui visitar a loja do membro LUIS ROCHA (NANO ZOO), visto ter sido muito bem recebida decidi adequirir a sugestao do sr jose cesar  :Smile:  1 Stenopus hispidus (digam-me se estou errada)



trouxe tambem uma oferta do sr luis rocha que foram 9 nassarius




podem continuar a dar sugestoes...

obrigado a todos, em especial:

LUIS ROCHA

----------


## José César

> jose cesar, em ingles?!
> ui, tona-s complicado nao entendo nada hehehe...
> mas se houver em portugues que com certeza ha, gostava que me indicasses onde posso adequirir
> 
> mais uma vez obrigado...


Pois...
Mas literatura sobre salgados em português ainda é bastante escassa  :Frown: 

É possível que algum membro aqui do forum ja tenha cruzado com alguma... eu simplesmente desisti de procurar em português!

Outra coisa...
Deixa para lá o "Sr"  :Prabaixo: 
Somos colegas de "vicio"! O tu cá... tu lá... É sempre mais prático  :yb665: 

Esse hispidus parece bem disposto  :SbOk2: 
Não tarda nada começa a ir aos dedos roubar comida... mas não tenhas medo que essas pinças só servem para assustar  :yb624:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

jose cesar  :tutasla:   :Smile: 

ele para os primeiros dias ate esta muito bem nao tem medo de mim hehehe come bem parece um esfomeado lol gosta muito é de estar de baixo da ponte de pernas para o ar 
foi uma boa compra  :Wink: 
acho que quem nao gostou foi o caranguejo que anda assuntado e esconde-s na areia.

agora a proxima aquisiçao sera os palhaços mas nao sei se trago logo dois ou se meto um e depois outro... que me aconselhas?

----------


## José César

Cuidado com esse caranguejo... não vá ele fazer uma poda as antenas ou pinças do hispidus  :Admirado: 
Tens que o tirar o quanto antes...

Os palhaços quando são adquiridos pequenos ainda nao têm o sexo definido.
Mete logo os 2 de uma vez, que eles depois decidem quem manda lá em casa  :Wink: 

Tens é que esperar um cadito
Deixar o aquário "digerir" o aumento de habitantes  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Não sei se estarei enganado, mas a oferta dos nassários talvez seja o alimento para o Hispidus...  :SbSourire2:  Já li aqui no fórum que o camarão gosta de revirar nassários... hehehe

----------


## Vânia Mendes

este para ja não lhe vejo tal habito... ele ta sempre muito sossegado de baixo de uma rocha que faz ponte... praticamente so sai de la para comer  :Smile:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

NEM TUDO QUE SE LÊ É VERDADE. :yb668:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

jose cesar acho que isso nao deve acontecer pk ele é muito pequenito e esta tao assustado que agora nunca o vejo... ele ate se enterra na areia... mas nao ha crise vou ficar atenta ate o devolver ao mar...
quanto tempo achas que devo esperar pelos palhacinhos?

----------


## Luis Santos

> jose cesar acho que isso nao deve acontecer pk ele é muito pequenito e esta tao assustado que agora nunca o vejo... ele ate se enterra na areia... mas nao ha crise vou ficar atenta ate o devolver ao mar...
> quanto tempo achas que devo esperar pelos palhacinhos?


Boas vânia ,espera mais uma ou duas semanas para os por. :SbOk2:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

OBRIGADO LUIS....

ate porque hoje estive a fazer os testes a agua e os nitratos subiram para 20...  :Frown:  nao sei que fazer

----------


## Helena Pais

Pelo que me deu a entender andas a alimentar essa malta toda... e depois os nitratos sobem...

Faz uma muda de água (30%), compra 2 palhacinhos e alimenta-os... Depois o resto da malta trata dos restos que os palhaços não comerem... 


Cumps.

Pedro e Lena

----------


## José César

Será que não estás a ser generosa de mais com a alimentação?  :yb665: 

Tudo o que não for consumido decompõe-se  e entra praticamente tudo no ciclo do azoto (Amonia para nitritos e nitritos para nitratos). 
Como a população de bactérias que extraem nitratos é a mais lenta a aumentar... começam a aparecer nitratos nos testes!
Vai fazendo as TPAs e monitorizando os 3 parâmetros. Deverão entrar em tendencia de queda daqui a algum tempo.

E nao adicionar nada (habitantes) enquanto a tendencia dos nitratos for de subida  :Wink: 
Aguarda pela queda e volta a zero ou muito proximo  :Wink:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola a todos,ontem a noite fiz tpa de cerca de 25% de agua e hoje os nitratos estao a 5  :Smile: 

obrigado  :Smile: 

como estou a trabalhar hoje só tive mesmo tempo de fazer o teste aos nitratos pois era o que tinha subido mas mal th tempo faço a tudo outra vez..

talvez seja mesmo da comida... nao quero que morram a fome lol

----------


## Vânia Mendes

jose cesar visto teres sido tu a indicar-m o meu Stenopus hispidus  :tutasla: 
diz-me uma coisita eles sao muito resistentes ou morrem com frequencia ou facilment? eu acho que ele quando vê comida fica louco parece que ja nao come a uma semana... lol

----------


## José César

> jose cesar visto teres sido tu a indicar-m o meu Stenopus hispidus 
> diz-me uma coisita eles sao muito resistentes ou morrem com frequencia ou facilment? eu acho que ele quando vê comida fica louco parece que ja nao come a uma semana... lol


Olá...
Bom dia  :Smile: 
Esse é "bicho duro"  :SbOk3: 

Mas como todos os camarões tens que ter cuidado se algum dia tiveres que tratar alguma doença no aquário. Muitos dos medicamentos contêm cobre, e são bastante sensíveis a isso  :Smile: 

Já reparas-te se há alguma zona do aquário onde se esteja a acumular "lixo"?
As correntes geradas pela bomba de circulação devem estar orientadas de forma a que em todo o lado do aquário não seja possível acumular detritos.
É difícil cobrir todo o aquário... é certo. Mas tenta ter corrente na maior parte possível  :Wink: 
Assim, toda o excesso de alimento em suspensão, será mais tarde extraido pelo escumador.

Mas o ideal é não ter que depender dele para isso. Basta racionar um pouco melhor o alimento  :Smile: 

Verifica o valor de nitrato antes de cada TPA. Convém ser em períodos de tempo semelhantes, de forma a ser possível comparações.
Assim terás uma ideia da tendência deste parâmetro... deve tender a ser cada vez menor! Se não for... há que investigar possíveis causas!

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola  jose cesar...
nao noto acomulaçao de lixo mas tambem acho que estes bichinhos gostam muito de comida  :Smile:  o camarao limpa as rochas todas anda sempre de volta delas a procura de comida lol...
eu ja noto melhorias nos niveis da agua só falta mesmo é os nitratos a 0 mas assim tambem acho que nao estam elevados...
mas vou tentar ter um tempito esta semana para ir buscar os palhacinhos.... 
digam lá que me aconselham a ir buscar  :Smile:  vá lá  :Smile: 


tenho é um problemazito com a agua que presiste e eu nao sei como combater...
o cimo da agua esta completamente cheio de gordura... penso que sera derivado da comida, mas nao sei é como fazer para tirar aquela gordura e sei que é mau pois dificulta a entrada de oxigenio para a agua... o que posso fazer?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> tenho é um problemazito com a agua que presiste e eu nao sei como combater...
> o cimo da agua esta completamente cheio de gordura... penso que sera derivado da comida, mas nao sei é como fazer para tirar aquela gordura e sei que é mau pois dificulta a entrada de oxigenio para a agua... o que posso fazer?


olá Vânia,

para minimizar essa película na superfície podes tentar ajustar a bomba de circulação apontando-a ligeiramente para cima, para a superfície, desta forma vai gerar mais agitação à superfície da água e ajudar a resolver isso  :SbOk:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ok artur  :Smile:  muito gradecida pela dica  :Smile:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Vãnia

Podes também usar papel absorvente (toalhetes de cozinha),três ou quatro folhas.
Para o fazeres pára a circulação enquanto tens essa acção.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola jorge  :Smile: 

por acaso ja tentei fazer isso mas sem parar a circulaçao  :Smile:  mas vou voltar a experimentar....

----------


## José César

Bom dia...
Tenta também mais esta:  :Admirado: 
Quando fizeres TPAs, desligas as bombas de circulação e tenta recolher pelo menos uma parte da água à superficie... em principio alguma pelicula sairá junto com a água.

e esses nitratos entre uma TPA e outra?
Foram ao mesmo valor? Valor mais baixo?

Se ficaram em valores muito próximos do anterior, é melhor nao adicionar os palhaços. Quer dizer que o aquário não tem capacidade suficiente para os reduzir. Espera mais algum tempo. 
Com novos hábitos alimentares devem começar a descer  :Wink:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

oh josé eu nao consegui esperar
lol
lá tive que ir buscar os palhacinhos  :Smile:  deus queira que corra tudo bem....
entretanto mando fotos pois tb meti mais uma rocha que contem dois tipos de coral... 1 ja abriu o outro vamos la ver  :Smile: 
tambem ja tentei fazer isso quando faço a tpa.

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ora boas meus amigos....

vim postar umas fotos das novidades para estarem a par da situaçao...

hora cá estao os dois novos habitantes do meu aqua:







trouxe tambem dois corais mas eu ainda nao quis abrir  :Frown: 
mas este ja abriu hehehe:



agradeço opinioes....
mal o outro coral se sinta em casa mando foto....
obrigado a todos pela vossa disponibilidade para estarem sempre a me ajudar muito muito obrigados...

----------


## José César

Pois... 
Como eu entendo o não resistir a tentação  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Agora tens que manter o aquário sob vigilância mais apertada até ter a certeza que tudo estabilize  :Wink: 
Com essas rochas que introduzis-te, em principio o aquário ficará com um pouco mais de capacidade de reduzir esses famigerados nitratos  :Wink: 
Nenhum dos calhaus trouxe umas xeniazitas?
Os palhaços por vezes adoptam xenias como casa  :SbOk: 

Esse fundo que se vê nos palhaços é do teu aquário???

----------


## Vânia Mendes

esse fundo que ves são umas pedras da minha parede lol... que estao na parede atras do aquario... ainda nao pintei de preto o fundo....  :Smile: 
só trouxe uma rochazita, nao é grande nao tem 1kg, só trouxe um mushroom que é o que esta na foto e outro que nao sei o nome que parece tipo uma relva estao os dois na mesma rocha só que o outro ainda nao abriu  :Frown: 
achas que devo comprar alguma xenia? diz que sim lol
tenho medo de estar a exagerar  :Frown: 
mas se me disserem que não ha crise la vou eu toda contente a procura de uma....

----------


## José César

Por vezes até se vê ofertas de xenias pelos foruns...
Aquilo cresce rápido  :Big Grin: 
Pelo menos as castanhas... as brancas, já não são assim tão abundantes!
Penso que adicionar um frag de xenias nesta altura não aquece nem arrefece ao aquário  :yb665: 
E dá ao aquário um ar mais vivo ao ver os polipos a pulsar  :SbSourire2: 
Não tenho por cá nada senão nao tinha qualquer problema em enviar-te.

No passado fartei-me de dar xenias a dar cum pau  :yb624: 

Mas como por vezes adoptam as xenias como casa, não quer dizer que os teus o façam!
Normalmente procuram coisas parecidas com o meio original (anemonas), mas como não as há em aquários (ou muito raramente) ajeitam-se com o que mais se pareça  :Coradoeolhos: 

Se colocares xenias, tenta coloca-las no topo de uma rocha viva. É um coral que se reproduz com uma facilidade assombrosa e tendem a cobrir o calhau onde estiverem muito rápido.
Ao colocar no topo da rocha, tende a demorar mais a domina-lo, porque tem que alastrar para baixo  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Vãnia

Quando quiseres "Xénias" e "Green star polyps",diz que eu ofereço...isto com a condição de pagares os portes.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Vânia Mendes

sr jorge neves eu aceito de bom grado claro... os portes nao sao tanto assim e comprar os corais fica muito mais caro que os portes... lol
muito obrigada mesmo....

----------


## Jorge Neves

> sr jorge neves eu aceito de bom grado claro... os portes nao sao tanto assim e comprar os corais fica muito mais caro que os portes... lol
> muito obrigada mesmo....


Olá Vãnia

Sem Sr.
Por MP.envia-me a tua morada,para te enviar os corais segunda ou terça-feira.
Fica bem.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Vania...

Novidades?

O Green Star Polyp ja abriu? E os palhaços?

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola meu amigo pedro!!!
os palhacinhos parecem estar muito bem sim...
a minha clavularia abriu um pouco mas agora ao final do dia ja nem sinal outra vez  :Frown: 
tambem acho que ainda esta muito fraquinha por isso vou aceitar mais um pouquito de clavularia oferta do sr jorge neves... é que gosto tanto, mas a que comprei esta tao pequena ainda que para ja um pouco mais acho que nao é de mais lol

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> a minha clavularia abriu um pouco mas agora ao final do dia ja nem sinal outra vez 
> tambem acho que ainda esta muito fraquinha


Vania a Clavularia tem manias mas as que tive nos primeiros dias andavam sempre fechadas mas depois acho qeu se acostumam a mudança da agua e disparam. Depois ate crescem demais.

Como ja te tinha dito anteriormente isto e um jogo de paciencia. Vai mantendo o olho nos testes para ver se continua tudo bem e deixa a vida evoluir no teu aquario...

----------


## ulissesilva

Viva
Enviei MP acerca de lojas aqui na zona.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola!!!
tenho uma má noticia
perdi um dos meus nenos, dei agora com os nassaios e o hispidus de volta dele...
não entendo o que se passou pois ainda hoje de manha ele me pareceu muito bem...
ha possibilidade que th sido obra do hispidus?

----------


## Vânia Mendes

peço desculpa pelo erro... perdi um dos meus palhaços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Vânia,




> Deixo-te um conselho. Tem muita paciencia. Os aquarios salgados evoluem muito devagar, nao tenhas pressa porque geralmente da mau resultado...


Como o Pedro tinha referido, nos reefs é precisa muita paciência e vagar... um aquário novo pode levar umas 6 a 8 semanas de ciclo (com rocha viva do início), até ficar suficientemente preparado para converter a amónia dos peixes em nitritos e posteriormente em nitratos...

Confesso que quando li a entrada de dois peixes, além de ser arriscado colocar um, colocar ambos em simultâneo aumenta mais o risco...

Basicamente o palhaço terá morrido devido a amónia ou nitritos...

Uns mais outros menos, todos nós já passamos por isso (meter peixes mais cedo que o ideal)...  o segundo nemo é provável também não resistir aos dois componentes tóxicos... se for possível podias tentar levá-lo para a loja e pedir para o guardarem mais umas duas ou três semanitas  :SbOk:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola artur...
os meus niveis nao estao altos
so os nitratos a 10
e o peixe estava muito bem
th um video que acho que prova que foi o hispidus...

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Vânia...

Os ocellaris são peixes muito predispostos a doenças, nomeadamente a ictio, oodinum e a brooklynella.

Certamente que a mudança de aquário suscitou algum desses problemas.

Quanto à possível oscilação que possa haver de nitritos e amónia, não seriam suficientes para matar um peixe. Estamos a falar de valores mínimos e toleráveis aos peixes.

----------


## Vânia Mendes

helena e que tal porem a hipotese de ter sido o hispidus?!
ele esta agressivo com o palhaço que ainda tenho
tenho estado aqui sempre a vigiar...
nao sei como vos mostrar um vidio que filmei a pouco com o hispidus a querer beliscar o palhaço... e se o palhaço estivesse mal teria dado a parecer que algo nao estava bem...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

bem acho que consegui pôr o video no youtube 
vao ver YouTube - hispidus e palhaço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

olá Vânia,

Consegui ver o vídeo no youtube  :SbOk:  Eu sinceramente não conheço bem o comportamento dos hispidus mas tanto quanto sei não faz mal aos peixes... mesmo que tente, acho que os peixes costumam ser mais rápidos  :SbOk3: 

Quanto à causa da morte do palhaço, continuo a achar que foi algum pico de amónia e/ou nitritos. Se fosse por doença, haveria um tempo em que se notariam os sintomas. Como foi uma perda de um dia para o outro acho pouco provável ter sido doença...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

sim mas o outro nemo nadava muito mais baixo que este e tambem nao tao rapido e como viste no video ele ta agressivo... nao imaginas as vezes que ele ja fez isto... e o peixe estava muito bem pois antes de o ver morto prai 2h ele estava lindamente...
eu th feito os testes quase diariamnet mas vou voltar a fazer para vos tirar essa duvida dos picos de nitratos ou amonia

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ja fiz os testes 
amonia 0
nitratos 5

tem se mantido sempre nestes valores

----------


## Helena Pais

Os hispidus são camarões agressivos para outros camarões e snails... Já foram, inclusive, vistos a atacar peixes de pequeno porte...

Das duas uma: ou estava a querer "catar" o ocellaris por parasitas ou então queria-o atacar... 

Por acaso, penso ser o peixe que me ficou debaixo de olho nas fotos que apresentaste anteriormente. Parecia-me muito pálido em relação ao outro.

----------


## Vânia Mendes

OLA HELENA MAIS UMA VEZ...  :Smile: 

esse peixe mais palido não foi o que morreu...
o que morreu foi o que é mais laranja o amarelo ainda ca esta... ambos os dois sao muito pequenos mas o laranja era mais pequeno ainda...
esta decidido que o hispidus vai ter que sair do aquario...
eu parece-me que foi ele a causa da morte mas sendo ou nao mais vale prevenir do que remediar...

----------


## nuno trocado

:SbSourire2: Boas vania

Se gostas do hispidus deixa-o ficar ele tem tendença a fazer como fez no video contra tudo que se mexe mas e so pra intimidar pois nao faz qualquer mal. :yb668: 
Tenho 1 ja a muito tempo e nunca fez mal a qualquer peixe ate mesmo contra snails e dizem que ate os come, posso estar enganado mas nunca vi tal ate ao momento.
Espero nao pagar pela lingua. :Whistle: 

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Vânia Mendes

pois eu gosto sim mas pelo que tenho visto prefiro nao arriscar...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Os hispidus são camarões agressivos para outros camarões e snails... Já foram, inclusive, vistos a atacar peixes de pequeno porte...
> 
> Das duas uma: ou estava a querer "catar" o ocellaris por parasitas ou então queria-o atacar...



Concordo com a Helena...

----------


## José César

Bom dia.
Lamento a tua perda, mas sou mais um a entrar em defesa do hispidus!
Apesar do seu ar de "mauzão" com aquelas pinças e coisa e tal, é bastante pacifico com os restantes habitantes (a menos de outros hispidus)!

a uns anos tive 1 hispidus num aquário onde moravam também dois palhaços que entraram mais ou menos desse tamanho e nunca houve problema nenhum! Nem com nenhum outro tipo de habitante.

Mas sempre que algum peixe lhe tocava nas "antenas" ele virava-se para tentar cata-lo... exactamente o mesmo comportamento dos outros camarões  com serviços de desparasitação.
Alguns (no meu caso o aboinensis) ao fazer o seu trabalho, até se agarravam totalmente ao peixe e passados uns segundos la ia o peixe a vidinha dele e o camarão para o seu lugar.

Mas também concordo com a sugestão de que doença não tem resultado tão rápido! Deveria ser possível notar alteração de comportamento (sintomas) algum tempo antes!
Parasitas... náo me estou a lembrar de nenhum que seja tão rápido a matar a vítima!
Alguma coisa aconteceu durante esse período de algumas horas!
O que? sinceramente... não sei!  :Frown:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Vãnia

Tenho um "Hispidus" e sei que me dá cabo de cerites e nassarios,talvez por culpa minha,porque a miudo lhe dou camarão.
Isto para dizer que as "patinhas",não servem só para assustar e se um peixe pequeno e meio moribundo se atravessar,ele malha,como fez com um amboniesenses depois de este acabar de mudar de camisa.
Em suma,são opurtunistas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Vânia Mendes

o camarao em si é muito bonito e eu tb o defendia ate ao ponto de ver o que vi.... devido a não notar nenhuma anomalia tenho quase a certeza que foi ele... o palhaço ainda era muito pequeno nas fotos parece grandito mas nao é o maior la se foi safando a fugir dele mas o outro normalmente nadava muito rente a areia e muito mais lento a nadar e talvez tenha tido oportunidade e bliscou o palhaço... podem defende-lo nada me vai tirar da cabeça que tera sido ele...
o que é certo é que o ia devolver a loja para trazer outro camarao mas sem pinças... ao tentar tira-lo do aquario ele agarrou com as pinças na rede e fugiu deixando uma pinça para tras eu resmunguei com o meu namorado a dizer que ele nao tinha cuidado nenhum etc o que é certo é que logo a seguir fui eu tentar tira-lo e ficou com outra pinça agarraga a rede...
nao sei se estava fragil por ter mudado de casca prai 3 dias antes. nao entendi o que se passou. sera que ele volta a ganhar as pinças?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> sera que ele volta a ganhar as pinças?


 :Olá:  Vãnia

Sim(...)volta.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola ....

hoje fui comprar mais um coral

um euphyllia

mal abra bem ponho fotos...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola a todos...
venho atualizar o topico, visto que ainda nao pus foto da clavularia nem do novo coral euphyllia...

aqui vao as fotos:

clavularia



euphyllia









as fotos nao estao grande coisa mas ja da para ter uma ideia...

ja agora podem dar a vossa opiniao sobre a minha euphyllia... se acham que esta bem etc!!!!

obrigada a todos por colaborarem com este topico...

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

OLÁ VÂNIA, MUITO BONITA ESSA EUPHYLIA, ONDE COMPRAS-TE? TEM LÁ MAIS? :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :Pracima:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola luis... penso que sim mas é só passares pela tua loja e veres se tem ou nao hehehehe
ta muito linda a euphyllia luis... obrigado... so espero é conseguir mante-la...
agora estou é a espera de uma mensagem a dizer "vania passa ca ja tenho os tais corais" lol tou anciosa por ter algo mais colorido no aquario...

e mais uma vez obrigado luis...  :tutasla:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

chegaram agora os frags que o sr jorge neves me enviou (muito agradecida), mas vamos la ver como isto vai correr pois a encomenda chegou aqui um pouco deteorada que a carteira queria levar para tras mas eu fiquei na mesma com ela... vamos la ver...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> chegaram agora os frags que o sr jorge neves me enviou (muito agradecida), mas vamos la ver como isto vai correr pois a encomenda chegou aqui um pouco deteorada que a carteira queria levar para tras mas eu fiquei na mesma com ela... vamos la ver...


 :Olá:  Vãnia

Nos corais que recebo,as cx vêm sempre molhadas e infelizmente o nosso sistema de distribuição (tudo amachucado),deixa muito a desejar,razão porque muitos se negam a fazer envios,em prejuizo próprio,preferindo entergá-los pessoalmente.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pelo que conheço, aquilo a que os nossos sistemas de transporte submetem os vivos enviados, não é nada comparado ao que eles sofrem no transporte para os centros de distribuição ou nas importações.

Tirando algumas excepções, os corais são mais resistentes do que aquilo que muita gente pensa.

Tranquila Vânia. Vais ver que em menos de nada tens o coral ambientado e todo aberto. Só tens que ter cuidado de fazer uma boa aclimatização à temperatura.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Venancio

:Olá:  Vania


Porreiro  :tutasla:  ... e uma foto do geral  tens? So para a gente ver como o quadro esta a ficar..

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola pedro  :tutasla: 
logo mandarei uma geral... mal abram os corais todos...
nao sei porque mas o meu palhaço nao esta muito bem... acho que ganhou as tais pintas brancas... nao sei o que fazer...
espero que nao morra  :Frown:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> ola pedro 
> logo mandarei uma geral... mal abram os corais todos...
> nao sei porque mas o meu palhaço nao esta muito bem... acho que ganhou as tais pintas brancas... nao sei o que fazer...
> espero que nao morra


Certamente parece crypto.
Eu recomendava comprar um sistema UV para esse aquário. São uma ajuda muito grande para controlo de doenças e torna-se muito mais fácil manter um conjunto de peixes livres de doenças.
Isto é, antes de começar a comprar vivos (peixes e corais) investia primeiro em equipamento de modo a que quando esses vivos entrarem no aquário se tenham as melhores condições possíveis.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola vasco
obrigado pela opiniao... irei ver o que me falou


parece que depois de uma tpa e comida congelada com alho ontem a noite ele hoje esta melhor... nao sei muito bem o que se passou

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola pessoal
estou muito triste hoje cheguei a casa do trabalho e deparei-me com duas situaçoes que era o meu camarao de ontem para hoje voltou a ganhar as pinças e o meu peixe palhaço estava morto colado a ventuinha  :Frown:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> ola pessoal
> estou muito triste hoje cheguei a casa do trabalho e deparei-me com duas situaçoes que era o meu camarao de ontem para hoje voltou a ganhar as pinças e o meu peixe palhaço estava morto colado a ventuinha


 :Olá:  Vãnia

Quanto ao camarão,tal como tinha referido,em menos de nada as pinças atingem igual tamanho.
Quanto ao palhaço,a ventoinha só o apanhou por estar já moribundo ou morto.
Partilho da tua decepção,pois è sempre triste e frustrante não controlar-mos algumas situações.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## ulissesilva

Olá Vânia
Embora eu ainda perceba pouco disto, quando estive ai em casa, já lhe tinha dito que o peixe estava com um comportamento anormal. O facto de ele se isolar muito naquele espaço não era bom sinal.A razão não sei, mas apesar de aqui já terem dito que o camarão que tem ´´não faz mal`` aos peixes, provalvelmente o comportamento agressivo dele, teve alguma coisa a ver com a morte do palhaço.Por outro lado se ainda continua a ter nitritos ou nitratros na água, tambem não ajuda nada.
Cumprimentos a si e namorado
Ulisses

----------


## luisvicente

Olá Vania,


Eu tenho o aquário montado há um ano e já tive vários peixes, todos morreram com pontos ou manchas brancas.

Sempre me disseram que UV ajudava mas nunca me disseram que era essencial, mas o ultimo "golpe"  levou-me por desespero a adquirir uma UV de 25 watts. 

Passadas algumas semanas coloquei um yellow tang e até à data nunca lhe vi qualquer pinta.

Adicionei mais dois peixes que ganharam umas pintas quando o tempo arrefeceu e o termostato não estava correctamente regulado, em dois dias as pintas desapareceram.

O dinheiro que gastei em peixes já tinha dado para comprar umas dez uv's, o meu conselho é adquirires uma antes de comprares mais peixes e deixares a funcionar 24 horas por dia enquanto adicionares novos peixes.


Cumprimentos,
Luis Vicente

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola ulisses!!!
ele nesse dia que ca esteve nao estava bem nao... ganhou pontos brancos que logo no dia a seguir nao tinha nada e ja nao tinha aquele comportamento...
mas isso ja foi a uns dias atras... ele ontem a noite estava mesmo bem andava no sitio onde gosta de estar que é em cima da clavularia.... 
o estrenho é que como ja disse o meu camarao ficou sem as pinças ao tentar apanha-lo e esta noite mudou de casca e voltou a ganhar as pinças... nunca pensei que fosse assim de um momento para o outro...
e logo no dia que me deparo com as pinças deparei-me tambem com o peixe morto...
eu nao tenho nitritos nem amonia os nitratos a ultima vez que vi estavam a 5 por isso nao é grave...

----------


## Santos Dias

A Vida é um caminho Unico ,cuja Aprendizagem requer Sacrificios Unicos por varios Atalhos ...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola sr jorge... sim é sempre muito triste...
nem sei se deva arriscar em comprar mais peixes...
mas o camarao é certo voltar para a loja... nao quero mais permanecer na duvida se foi ele ou nao que me atacou os peixes...
eu lentamente vi a crescer as pinças mas pensei que seria sempre assim ver a crescer e nao de um dia para o outro ele de uns palitos sem pinca com prai 1cm ficar com as pinças completas...

obrigado a todos pela participaçao...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

santos dias nao conseguimos aprender se nao detetarmos o erro que é o meu caso  :Frown:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

olâ Vânia,

nos posts mais antigos tenho a ideia de ler que os palhaços entraram no aquário com este em funcionamento (equipamento todo ligado e rocha viva) há uns 10 dias... confirmas?

----------


## Vânia Mendes

mais que dez dias.... acho eu 
mas agora so indo ver é que sei

----------


## Vânia Mendes

os palhaços entraram no dia 28 do mes passado... tinha o aquario a funcionar desde o dia 2

----------


## Santos Dias

> santos dias nao conseguimos aprender se nao detetarmos o erro que é o meu caso


Os Aquarios são como os Homens ,só se deve exigir tudo deles quando já têm Maturidade ,comprimentos

----------


## Luis Santos

> ola sr jorge... sim é sempre muito triste...
> nem sei se deva arriscar em comprar mais peixes...
> mas o camarao é certo voltar para a loja... nao quero mais permanecer na duvida se foi ele ou nao que me atacou os peixes...
> eu lentamente vi a crescer as pinças mas pensei que seria sempre assim ver a crescer e nao de um dia para o outro ele de uns palitos sem pinca com prai 1cm ficar com as pinças completas...
> 
> obrigado a todos pela participaçao...


boa noite Vania ,eu tenho um camarão igual ao teu e nunca o vi atacar peixe nenhum,o que ele poderá fazer é afugentar um peixe que se aproxime onde ele está ,mas esse comportamento só vi na hora da comida .
Os sintomas que estás a ter é de um aquario ainda pouco maturado ,tens que dar tempo ao tempo .Só consegui manter peixes a partir do 4º ou 5º mês do aquario estar montado.Em vez de estares a gastar dinheiro em peixes e corais investe numa uv e se não tiveres num repositor de agua automatico ,para não teres oscilações de salinidade.De salientar que a uv não faz milagres ,usar mas não abusar .
Fica bem

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Os sintomas que estás a ter é de um aquario ainda pouco maturado ,tens que dar tempo ao tempo.


Vania. Eu concordo com o Luis Santo. Neste hobbie e preciso ter muita paciencia o que as vezes e dificil com tantos peixes e corais tao lindos ali a maode comprar.

Aguarda mais um tempinho, aposta num uv e em mais rocha. Vais ver qeu tudo vai dar certo.

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> os palhaços entraram no dia 28 do mes passado... tinha o aquario a funcionar desde o dia 2


Cerca de 4 semanas então, menos mal, mas mesmo assim é arriscado...

Pelo que tenho lido, um ciclo normal de um novo aquário demora em média umas 6 semanas... por vezes mais... e por vezes consegue-se mais rapidamente com uso de bactérias.

Podes dar uma olhada neste post do meu tópico, tem um gráfico sobre as fases de um ciclo habitual, bem como um gráfico animado com a evolução do mesmo ao longo das semanas...
http://www.reefforum.net/161380-post2.html

No caso dos palhaços, tenho praticamente a certeza que terão morrido devido à amónia ou nitritos, pois nos novos aquários esses parâmetros só ficam nulos ao 2º ou 3º mês...

 :SbOk:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

luis santos o meu é agressivo sim ate ja pus link de um video do youtube que o demonstra...
ele proprio sai do sitio onde costuma estar (que é no centro do aquario) e vai ate a ponta do aquario so para atacar o peixe e volta para tras passado uns minutos volta a fazer o mesmo. nao é preciso ser na hora da comida

----------


## Vânia Mendes

obrigado pedro... mas graças a deus ao menos os corais estao bem a exceçao da euphylia, talvez porque o calcio esta a 380 ou nem isso, th que lhe adicionar calcio mas ainda nao tive tempo de ir comprar.

----------


## Vânia Mendes

artur obrigado... a minha amonia e os meus nitritos a muito mas mesmo muito que estao a zero... a unica coisa que ainda nao consegui a zero foram os nitratos...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

bem daqui a pouquinho vou pôr umas fotos que acabei de tirar...

----------


## Luis Santos

> luis santos o meu é agressivo sim ate ja pus link de um video do youtube que o demonstra...
> ele proprio sai do sitio onde costuma estar (que é no centro do aquario) e vai ate a ponta do aquario so para atacar o peixe e volta para tras passado uns minutos volta a fazer o mesmo. nao é preciso ser na hora da comida


se ele é assim ,e se for grandito espeta mas é com ele no grelhador com umas areias de sal em cima  :SbRequin2:  e  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :HaEbouriffe: .

agora falando a serio,tenta trocar por outra especie de camarão mais pacifico .
esta especie tem fama de ser agreciva mas é com outras especies de camarão ,mas há sempre um sacaninha que foge á regra.

fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

aqui vao as fotos tiradas hoje com nada em especial mas pronto lol

estas sao para o sr jorge neves ver como estao os frags que me ofereceu...





obrigado sr jorge     :tutasla: 

estas sao o que ja tinha para veres como esta



foto geral



e esta é a euphyllia que acho que ja nao abre como abria ao inicio...
se me poderem dar uma ajuda




obrigado a todos os que contribuem para o meu topico...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

pois é luis... e o que me deixa triste é que a maioria dos membros só poem a hipotese de ser problema do aquario e nao poe se quer a hipotese de ter sido o camarao...
o que é certo é que enquanto o camarao nao teve pinças o peixe andou bem e na noite em que o camarao ganhou pinças o peixe aparece morto.... incrivel
eu ia trocar o camarao sim mas o problema é que ele ficou sem pinças ao tentar apanha-lo e nao o ia levar assim a loja... pensava eu que quando vi-se que estava quase a ficar com as pinças completas o levaria de volta a loja mas nao tive tempo pois a mudança foi de um dia para o outro...

obrigado

----------


## Santos Dias

> pois é luis... e o que me deixa triste é que a maioria dos membros só poem a hipotese de ser problema do aquario e nao poe se quer a hipotese de ter sido o camarao...
> o que é certo é que enquanto o camarao nao teve pinças o peixe andou bem e na noite em que o camarao ganhou pinças o peixe aparece morto.... incrivel
> eu ia trocar o camarao sim mas o problema é que ele ficou sem pinças ao tentar apanha-lo e nao o ia levar assim a loja... pensava eu que quando vi-se que estava quase a ficar com as pinças completas o levaria de volta a loja mas nao tive tempo pois a mudança foi de um dia para o outro...
> 
> obrigado


Olá Vania .experimenta seguir o conselho de um maluco como eu, :SbSourire:  se gostas assim tanto de ver camarões no aqua começa por experimentar os nossos amigos camaroes da costa ,vais ver que não te desiludem  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

eu nao gosto assim tanto de camaroes...
eles simplesment fazem o trabalho deles...
ate porque vou trocar o camarao....


mas obrigado pela dica....

----------


## Luis Santos

> pois é luis... e o que me deixa triste é que a maioria dos membros só poem a hipotese de ser problema do aquario e nao poe se quer a hipotese de ter sido o camarao...
> o que é certo é que enquanto o camarao nao teve pinças o peixe andou bem e na noite em que o camarao ganhou pinças o peixe aparece morto.... incrivel
> eu ia trocar o camarao sim mas o problema é que ele ficou sem pinças ao tentar apanha-lo e nao o ia levar assim a loja... pensava eu que quando vi-se que estava quase a ficar com as pinças completas o levaria de volta a loja mas nao tive tempo pois a mudança foi de um dia para o outro...
> 
> obrigado


vania o problema é que estes camarões são muito territoriais e se o peixe palhaço entrou depois dele pior ainda  ,e o facto de o aquario ser pequeno tambem não ajuda .
Eu tenho um mas o meu aquario tem 400lt e noto que os meus peixes não passam muito ao pé de onde ele está ,mas ele só se limita a ameaçar com as pinças ,nunca foi alem disso .
mas tambem nunca pus de parte o peixe estar enfraquecido e ser um alvo facil para o camarão e aliado ao facto de os peixes palhaço não serem peixes que nadem pelo aquario todo ,nunca se afastando mais de 10 ou 15 cm do local ou coral que escolham para dormir,ainda se tornam num alvo mais facil .
Mas é preciso é calma e assim que puderes troca o camarão .
Não sei se tens sump, mas caso ainda tenhas o camarão e queiras por um peixe ,espeta com ele na sump por uns dias(8) e muda o layout .


 :SbOk2:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

nao th sump....

mudo o layout porque?  :Frown:

----------


## Luis Santos

> nao th sump....
> 
> mudo o layout porque?


quando digo mudar o layout ,era uma pedra ou duas para quando o camarão volta-se ao aquario não reconhece-se a casa antiga .
mas se não tens sump esquece, o melhor é mesmo devolveres á loja quando puderes

fica bem

----------


## Vânia Mendes

sim vou trocar o camarao... nao vale a pena arriscar mais e ficar a viver na incerteza sempre que um peixe morre...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> aqui vao as fotos tiradas hoje com nada em especial mas pronto lol
> 
> estas sao para o sr jorge neves ver como estao os frags que me ofereceu...


 :Olá:  Vãnia

Folgo saber que os corais estão bem.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Vânia Mendes

penso eu estarem muito bem  :Smile:  mas acho que se nota  :Smile:  muito obrigado sr jorge

----------


## Vânia Mendes

eu gostava de arranjar corais com cores fortes...
alguem tem frags para vender?

digam-me algo....

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ola Vania. :SbOk: 

Tens zohantus e palythoas com cores muito bonitas e nao sao dificeis de manter alem de actinodiscus tambem. 

Ha varios...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola pedro....
que ha bonitos eu sei mas onde arranjo?
nao encontro nada de especial...

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> ola pedro....
> que ha bonitos eu sei mas onde arranjo?
> nao encontro nada de especial...


Olá Vânia

Queres corais? Não percas tempo. Vai ao "Fragario do Norte" Carago.
Sei que fica um bocado longe, e a gota esta cara, mas se fizeres bem as contas as voltas que dás para não veres "nada" compensa.
 :yb665:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

eu sei hugo... mas tem sido por falta de tempo...
nao tenho neste momento tempo para me deslocar ate la...
como ha membros que fazem frags podia ser que alguem me vende-se algo de interessante... e me envia-se pelo correio...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> como ha membros que fazem frags podia ser que alguem me vende-se algo de interessante... e me envia-se pelo correio...


Ai Ai!!! Onde anda o coralfrags.org ??? :Icon Cry:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

Bem visto ter tido tempo ontem fui ao fragario do norte....
trouxe umas coisitas
lol
que quando estiver tudo ok eu tiro fotos e coloco...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Ai Ai!!! Onde anda o coralfrags.org ???


Recentemente o domínio expirou e pelos vistos infelizmente não foi renovado...  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Recentemente o domínio expirou e pelos vistos infelizmente não foi renovado...



Pois é Artur eu reparei nisso. Ja agora nao havera quem faça uma "vaquinha" e renove a assinatura do dominio? Eu estou disposto a ajudar caso haja interesse na renovaçao e manutençao do site.


Abraços

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Recentemente o domínio expirou e pelos vistos infelizmente não foi renovado...





> Pois é Artur eu reparei nisso. Ja agora nao havera quem faça uma "vaquinha" e renove a assinatura do dominio? Eu estou disposto a ajudar caso haja interesse na renovaçao e manutençao do site.
> 
> 
> Abraços


Já não há nada a fazer, o período de renovação terminou e uma empresa especialista em "Dropped Domains" apanhou-o.
Aposto que querem +$5000 por ele neste momento.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas não sei quem era o proprietário actual do site e se tem ideia de continuar com o mesmo, mas estou disposto a montar um novo desde que haja pessoal interessado pois é muito simples de se fazer.

Já agora podemos ter um domínio parecido ou outro completamente diferente tipo estes exemplos:

coralfrags.biz
coralfrags.info

coral-frags.org
coral-frags.biz
coral-frags.info

sharemyfrags.com
sharemyfrags.net
sharemyfrags.org
sharemyfrags.biz
sharemyfrags.info

fragsrus.org
fragsrus.org
fragsrus.biz
fragsrus.info

fragstoshare.com
fragstoshare.net
fragstoshare.org
fragstoshare.biz
fragstoshare.info

fragolandia.net
fragolandia.orf
fragolandia.biz
fragolandia.info

etc e tal...

Sendo assim se acham interessante continuar com um projecto desta natureza terei todo o prazer sem qualquer custo de avançar com o mesmo e abriríamos um novo tópico sobre o mesmo de forma a não alterar o assunto deste.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Boas não sei quem era o proprietário actual do site e se tem ideia de continuar com o mesmo, mas estou disposto a montar um novo desde que haja pessoal interessado pois é muito simples de se fazer.
> 
> Sendo assim se acham interessante continuar com um projecto desta natureza terei todo o prazer sem qualquer custo de avançar com o mesmo e abriríamos um novo tópico sobre o mesmo de forma a não alterar o assunto deste.


Estou de acordo e estou disposto a participar nesse projecto. Abre o topico, diz-me qual e e vamos pra frente com isso.

Abraço

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ca vao as fotos do que foi introduzido no aquario

2 palhaços
2 cromis
4 frags
1 lysmata debelius
1 ermita patas azuis...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Vânia,

Possivelmente não terá sido muito boa ideia colocar 4 peixes de uma vez, pois há o risco de haver novo pico de amónia ou nitritos...  :yb665: 

Os frags de corais estão muito fixes, e gosto também particularmente das Xénias, com o pulsar dá muita vida ao aquário.  :SbOk: 

O camarão e eremita também muito úteis para atacarem as algas (que se notam um pouco na rocha viva). Uns Turbos também seriam bastante úteis.  :SbOk3: 

Boa sorte, mas realmente fico na dúvida em relação à reacção do sistema à entrada dos peixes... espero que esteja enganado... mas pelo sim pelo não, apostaria também em produtos de bactérias, em particular para anular amónia e nitritos.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

artur amanha farei testes e logo verei como isso anda... como nao me deram contra indicaçao para meter os quatro de uma vez eu trouxe... vamos la ver...
as xenias trouxe eram baratinhas e adorei pois as que ja tinha nao pulsavam...
estas pulsam mas acho que na loja pulsavam mais um pouco...
vamos la ver como isto corre 
espero que corra tudo bem...

dêm a vossa opiniao  :Smile:

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Vanias

Aonde compras-t essas xenias pulsantes estao com bom aspecto?

----------


## Vânia Mendes

comprei no fragario do norte  :Smile: 
ta muito bonito o frag e super barato  :Smile:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

bem os meus niveis de nitratos nitritos e amonia parecem se ter mantido iguais mesmo depois da colocaçao dos peixes...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

pessoal eu sem querer parti o meu termometro dentro do aquario, sera que ha algum risco?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Que tipo de termómetro era? De Mercúrio?
Tenta apanha os vidros pelo menos...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

bem... penso nao ter havido nada prejudicial pela quebra do meu termometro pois a parte que tem as bolinhas de chumbo e a parte do mercurio nao se partiu...
obrigado a todos pela ajuda...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

aqui vao as actualizaçoes...

o meu novo coral:



uma foto dos zoanthus ja abertos:



o restante







os meus peixinhos



foto geral




espero os vossos comentarios  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Tal como eu e alguns colegas sempre te dissemos...Isto leva tempo...
 :tutasla:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Vânia,

Os peixes já estão há cerca de duas semanas e aparentemente bons, então muito bom sinal.  :SbOk: 

Já agora, em termos de cálcio e carbonatos (kH), tens utilizado aditivos?

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola....
tenho adicionado sim calcio... o kh esta bom por isso nao th adicionado nada
agora o calcio é que tenho adicionado pk estava muito baixo a 200 e tal e a euphylia nem abria nem nada
adiciono bio calcio da tropic marin é a unica coisa que estou a adicionar...
os peixes ja faz amanha 3semanas que ca estao em casa em optimo estado sem um unico problema...

mas gostava é que realmente me dessem opinioes... 

p.s. realment depois de adicionar os peixes tive um aumento nos nitratos mas nada alarmante...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola pedro...
eu sei que sim e tambem sei que sempre fui um pouco precipitada... mas a vontade é mais forte...
hoje se calhar ja me mentalizei que a culpa dos meus palhaços terem morrido foi mesmo minha pois vendo agora estes que eu th realment o comportamento era completamete diferente
estes desde o primeiro dia que andam de um lado para o outro todos espevitados nunca ganharam pontos brancos comem de uma maneira louca enfim... os outros eram mais parados apresentaram 2 ou 3 vezes pontos brancos.
o que é certo é que acho que tudo se esta a encaminhar
 :Smile: 
 :tutasla:

----------


## nuno trocado

Ola Vania

Vejo k ainda mantens o teu Stenopus Hispidus!  :Whistle: 
e como ja te tinha dito nao te faz mal aos peixes pois nao?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Vânia Mendes

vou ser sincera nuno ao primeiro pensei seriamente que teria sido o hispidus a matar os peixes mas certamente nao foi, uma coisa tambem reparei, mantive o meu hispidus pois ele ja nao tem o mesmo comportamento com estes peixes que tinha com os outros que morreram... o hispidus saia da zona dele para ir para a beira dos peixes tentar atacar, com estes talvez por serem mais e dois deles serem de um tamanho razoavel ele so tenta atacar quando os peixes passam mesmo pela beira dele.
o hispidus nao gosta muito é do meu outro camarao que foge dele a 7pes  :Smile:  tem a mania que é o mais antigo do aquario e que manda naquilo tudo... lol
tou mesmo contente pois nao tenho tido problemas com nada a nao ser com as algas no areao e tudo que fica horrivel e nao sei como combater.

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Vania

Pois as malditas algas que xateam qualquer aquariofilista tanto de salgado como os de doce  :SbRequin2: 
mas todos males fossem esses ao menos da sempre para ir controlando
e eu que o diga agora que vou ficar sem tempo para o aquario com o nascimento do filho  :SbSourire24: 
ainda vou ter de acabar por desistir deste maravilhoso hobby!

Abraços

----------


## Vânia Mendes

nuno trocado...
para isto arranja-se sempre um pouco de tempo...  :Smile: 
e desde ja os meus parabens pelo filhote...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

alguem me sabe dizer o que se passa com este meu coral?





nao sei se é algo de mau ou se é normal e sera a crescer...

por favor ajudem-me

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

> alguem me sabe dizer o que se passa com este meu coral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por favor ajudem-me



Olá Vânia,

Parece-me necrose dos tecidos, ou seja morte dos tecidos vivos.
Nesta foto parece-me haver bolhas de ar perto das bocas...
Pode ser nocivo pois leva a anóxia (falta de oxigénio) das células em contacto com as ditas bolhas.

----------


## Vânia Mendes

e o que posso eu fazer?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola Vania,

Desculpa não ter dito mais nada, mas tenho andado ocupado, ve se depois mandas MP.

Olha em relação ao coral pode ser muita coisa, e digo isso porque não acho que o teu aquário já tenha tempo sufeciênte e condições para manter corais duros. O teu calcio esta baixissimo, a iluminação é fraca, até podes ter os 63W, mas as lampadas são muito fracas, não deves perder tempo e dinheiro com duros até teres melhores condições. Até partilho da opinião do Tiago, porque acho que tens essa bomba de circulação demasiada a tona podendo não criar uma circulação uniforme pelo aquário todo. De qualquer das formas segundo a tua foto a Caulastreia esta demasiado em cima, acho que a devias passa-la mais para perto do substrato. Outra coisa, alimentas os LPS, e como o fazes? Esses corais devem ser alimentados e tambem poode ser isso. Por isso Vania, pode ser 1000 coisas que te esta a levar o coral a perder tecido. Mas acredito que a grande razão sera o calcio estar demasiado baixo.
Como esta a tua euphyllia e a favia? 

cumprimentos

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola carlos

os meus outros corais parecem estar muito bem somente esse apresenta um estado mau, eu costumo deitar plancton liquido e tambem deito comida congelada variada, nao sei se deveria deitar outro tipo de alimento...
bem eu ja meti o coral junto ao substrato mas nada resultou acho que ainda esta pior...
o calcio ja esta muito mais alto do que inicialment, e penso que se o motivo fosse esse tambem se sentiria na euphilya... mas nao sei...

obrigado pela ajuda

----------

